# I want a Google Desktop Icon



## GodAlmighty711 (Jun 2, 2009)

My operating system is Windows 64-bit, which I understand that there is a backdoor method to add a Google search engine icon on your desktop.

PLEASE TELL ME HOW I MAY ACCOMPLISH THIS TASK..."THANK YOU"

Cordially Yours;

Bro. Grace Amen :wave:


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

Probably the easiest way is to change your web browsers home page to Google


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

hi you may find something here http://www.filetransit.com/topfile.php?name=Google_Icon


----------



## Flatiron (Sep 25, 2005)

An easy way would be to go to www.google.com then Restore(click the 2 little squares next to the red X top right)your browser to make it smaller.
Then left click and hold on the google Icon(in the address bar)and drag it onto your Desktop.
Next you need to change the Icon to google. Go here http://www.google.com/favicon.ico and right click on the Icon>Save as>put it in your pictures or wherever so you can find it easily.
Now right on the Icon that you dragged to the Desktop>Properties>Change Icon and click on Browse to find the google(favicon)Icon you saved in your pictures>double click on it>Ok>Ok
-------------------
Copy and paste from a site.:grin:

Step 1: Save the icon on your computer
- In your browser's address bar, type in the domain of the website, followed by the text favicon.ico
For example, if you want the icon for the Yahoo website, the
address to type is http://www.yahoo.com/favicon.ico . Similarly, the
Google icon can be found at www.google.com/favicon.ico .
- Once you type in the address specified above, a page will load containing only the icon for the website.
- Right click the picture and choose "save picture as.."
- Save all the icons in a central folder, say "My Documents\My Icons"

Now you have a permanent copy of the icon. The next step is to associate it with the shortcut.

Step 2: Associate the icon with the shortcut
- Right click on the website shortcut on your desktop
- From the popup menu that appears, choose "Properties"
- In the dialog box that appears, switch to the "Web Document" tab.
- Click the "Change Icon..." button present there.
- This will popup the Change Icon dialog which will allow you to browse for and select the saved icon file.
- Then click Ok a couple of times and exit all the dialogs.

http://answers.google.com/answers/threadview/id/421759.html


----------

